# un (bon) vieux



## Anna-chonger

Salut, tout le monde,
quand est-ce qu'on dit "un vieux" pour dire une personne âgée ?
Et si on ajoute "bon" avant le "vieux", qu'est-ce qu'on veut exprimer ?
Merci !


----------



## wildeline

Bonjour, 
si on dit "un vieux" ou "une vieille" pour parler d'une personne âgée, c'est qu'on a pas beaucoup de respect pour elle.

Si on disait "un bon vieux", en parlant d'une personne âgée, ça signifierait selon moi qu'elle est sympathique, ou facile à vivre, mais ça me semble toujours irrespectueux.

Dans l' expression "le bon vieux temps", (good old days), vieux n'est plus un nom  mais un adjectif. Je cite cette expression au cas où, mais je pense que je m'éloigne de ta question.


----------



## Twenty20

Je suis d'accord, on dit de moins en moins "vieux" ou "vieille" pour parler d'une personne âgée car ces termes tendent à devenir irrespectueux, j'évite moi-même de les employer. On peut utiliser le terme "sénior" par exemple, plus court que "personne âgée".


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord !
Mais imaginons que l'on est dans un contexte familier, on dit "et puis j'ai vu une personne âgée monter dans le bus, et je lui ai laissé ma place...." C'est tout à fait naturel ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Anna-chonger said:


> D'accord !
> Mais imaginons que l'on est dans un contexte familier, on dit "et puis j'ai vu une personne âgée monter dans le bus, et je lui ai laissé ma place...." C'est tout à fait naturel ?


 
Oui.


----------



## fetchezlavache

wildeline said:


> Bonjour,
> si on dit "un vieux" ou "une vieille" pour parler d'une personne âgée, c'est qu'on a pas beaucoup de respect pour elle.





Twenty20 said:


> Je suis d'accord, on dit de moins en moins "vieux" ou "vieille" pour parler d'une personne âgée car ces termes tendent à devenir irrespectueux, j'évite moi-même de les employer. On peut utiliser le terme "sénior" par exemple, plus court que "personne âgée".




Eh bien tout ça c'est du sale politiquement correct, 'vieux' n'a jamais été irrespectueux dans son sens original. C'est nous qui pervertissons tout. C'est comme _aveugle,_ ou _sourd,_ maintenant on ne peut plus utiliser ces mots sous peine de passer pour un monstre. J'exagère à peine.


----------



## itka

> Eh bien tout ça c'est du sale politiquement correct, 'vieux' n'a jamais été irrespectueux dans son sens original. C'est nous qui pervertissons tout. C'est comme _aveugle,_ ou _sourd,_ maintenant on ne peut plus utiliser ces mots sous peine de passer pour un monstre. J'exagère à peine.


Bien d'accord avec toi ! 
On finit par parler une espèce de langue de bois où le moindre mot un peu "authentique" est suspect...


----------



## wildeline

fetchezlavache said:


> Eh bien tout ça c'est du sale politiquement correct, 'vieux' n'a jamais été irrespectueux dans son sens original. C'est nous qui pervertissons tout. C'est comme _aveugle,_ ou _sourd,_ maintenant on ne peut plus utiliser ces mots sous peine de passer pour un monstre. J'exagère à peine.



C'est vrai, je tenais simplement à mettre en garde Anna-chonger contre le risque de mauvaise interprétation. A elle de juger...


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis de l'avis d'itka et de fetchez pour ce qui est de vieux/vieille.   

Par ailleurs entre « personne âgée » et « sénior » je n'hésite pas deux secondes, même si le premier est plus long. 

« Sénior » n'est pas français, à moins de l'utiliser dans un contexte de sport. 

Extrait du GDT :
Note(s) :
Adjectif et nom, sénior est exclusivement un terme de sport. ((...)) il est aussi fautif d'employer junior que sénior en parlant de personnes qui ne sont pas des sportifs.


----------



## wildeline

Anna-chonger said:


> D'accord !
> Mais imaginons que l'on est dans un contexte familier, on dit "et puis j'ai vu une personne âgée monter dans le bus, et je lui ai laissé ma place...." C'est tout à fait naturel ?



J'ai vu une personne âgée monter dans le bus ...

J'ai vu un vieux monter dans le bus...

Je persiste à penser que vieux est moins respectueux que personne âgée. Je ne dis pas qu'il est inadmissible de l'employer.


----------



## Xence

Et puis comme substantif, pour désigner le père (ou la mère), c'est plutôt une marque de révérence. En tout cas, chez moi, quand on dit "_le vieux_" au lieu de "_mon père_", c'est tout sauf irrespectueux.


----------



## Corsicum

wildeline said:


> J'ai vu une personne âgée monter dans le bus ...
> 
> J'ai vu un vieux monter dans le bus...
> 
> Je persiste à penser que vieux est moins respectueux que personne âgée. Je ne dis pas qu'il est inadmissible de l'employer.


Disons qu’il y a moins de risque d’erreur avec_ personne âgée_.
Tout dépend des situations et des relations entre les gens concernés.
Si mes petits enfants me disent :
_Tu es un vieux grand père _: cela ne me déplait pas du tout
Par contre je doute que leur chère grand mère apprécie si ils lui disent :
_Tu es une vieille grand mère _

_J’ai vu un vieux monsieur ou une vieille dame monter dans le bus._
_J’ai vu un monsieur âgé ou une dame âgée monter dans le bus_
Je crois que les deux expressions sont équivalentes et très respectueuses.

En parlant d’un vieux monsieur j’ai entendu les jeunes dire de façon affectueuse : _l’ancien_

_Sénior _: C’est surtout du jargon commercial et publicitaire pour cibler les personnes âgées
Je n’aime pas du tout, je suis un vieux point ! ....Un retraité d’un point de vue administratif.

Il y a aussi les _"vieux beaux" _et les _"hommes murs"_...mais c'est une autre sujet.


----------



## Nicomon

Il faut aussi faire la différence entre le nom et l'adjectif...

Je pense comme Corsicum que de dire _un vieux monsieur/un vieil homme/une vieille dame _ n'a rien d'irrespectueux.  
En outre, _monsieur/dame âgé(e)_ est moins impersonnel que _personne âgée _. 

Je conviens que _le/la, un/une vieux/vieille _ou _les vieux_, employé comme nom (substantif) est peut-être moins « respectueux » que _personne âgée._
- Mais nous, les vieux, on n'aime pas se faire appeler les séniors.  Bon moi, je le dis sans problème, et même à la rigolade (je ne me trouve pas si vieille que ça) 

- D'autres ne le diraient peut-être pas.  Mais à mon avis, ceux-là ne diraient sans doute pas non plus :  _nous, les personnes âgées_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je vous remercie de vos apports qui m'ont été très très utiles. C'est super d'apprendre de nouvelles choses en dehors de sa question du départ ! 
Je voudrais vérifier ceci :


> Et puis comme substantif, pour désigner le père (ou la mère), c'est plutôt une marque de révérence. En tout cas, chez moi, quand on dit "le vieux" au lieu de "mon père", c'est tout sauf irrespectueux.


C'est vrai et d'accord ?


> - Mais nous, les vieux, on n'aime pas se faire appeler les séniors. Bon moi, je le dis sans problème, et même à la rigolade (je ne me trouve pas si vieille que ça)
> 
> - D'autres ne le diraient peut-être pas. Mais à mon avis, ceux-là ne diraient sans doute pas non plus « nous, les personnes âgées.


Alors, que disent les autres personnes âgées pour se désigner eux-mêmes ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Si je disais à mon père ... _le vieux_, je ne suis pas convaincue que ça lui plairait. À moins bien sûr que ce soit clair, dans le contexte, que je le taquine / que je le dis pour rire.  Mais ce ne serait définitivement pas une marque de révérence, chez moi. 

Je ne le dirais jamais non plus en parlant *de* lui à quelqu'un d'autre.

Si mon fils me dit _la vieille_... je comprends qu'il le dit pour me taquiner, et non par marque de respect. 

Quant à ta deuxième question, je ne sais pas vraiment.  Au Québec, il y aurait peut-êtes _aînés_, mais je déteste cet euphémisme qui ne veut rien dire. 


> Les aînés : [Québec] les personnes âgées. Tarifs pour les aînés.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Anna-chonger,



Anna-chonger said:


> [...]
> Alors, que disent les autres personnes âgées pour se désigner eux-mêmes ?


Les vieilles personnes se définissent rarement comme telles ! 
J'entends qu'elles disent en plaisantant qu'elles sont d'un « certain âge ».


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci encore à Nicomon et à Karine !


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

La plupart des gens ayant plus de 60 ans ont généralement travaillé (ils ont vécu une époque heureuse!) et se désignent parfois par le terme de "retraités". Ce qui laisse penser qu'ils ont plus de 60 ans mais cela reste suffisamment vague pour ménager la coquetterie .


----------



## Xence

Anna-chonger said:


> Je voudrais vérifier ceci :
> 
> _Et puis comme substantif, pour désigner le père (ou la mère), c'est plutôt une marque de révérence. En tout cas, chez moi, quand on dit "le vieux" au lieu de "mon père", c'est tout sauf irrespectueux._
> 
> C'est vrai et d'accord ?


 
Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai pour tout le monde. Mais il est clair que de ce côté-ci de la méditerranée on a gardé cette "_nuance de respect_" associée au substantif (attestée d'ailleurs dans la partie étymologique du TLF). Personnellement, je me reconnais dans cette manière affectueuse dont A. Daudet fait dire à un de ses personnages "_ses vieux_" au lieu de "_ses parents_".


> _Si tu savais, quand on ne les a plus, ses vieux, comme on regrette de ne pas leur avoir donné plus de temps..._
> (A. Daudet, _Sapho_, 1884, p. 123)


 
Et puis, j'ai toujours dans le creux de l'oreille la chanson de Guichard: Mon vieux...


----------



## Calamitintin

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Anna-chonger,
> 
> 
> Les vieilles personnes se définissent rarement comme telles !
> J'entends qu'elles disent en plaisantant qu'elles sont d'un « certain âge ».


 
Ah bon ? Au contraire, je pense que ce sont ceux qui le disent le plus facilement : ils n'ont peur de vexer personne, puisqu'ils sont vieux. À part peut-être les coquettes...?
Mes grands-parents le disent très facilement en tout cas. Ou alors : "est "vieux" toute personne plus vieille que moi" !


----------



## Corsicum

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Anna-chonger,
> 
> 
> Les vieilles personnes se définissent rarement comme telles !
> J'entends qu'elles disent en plaisantant qu'elles sont d'un « certain âge ».


Oui,
Je suis _vieux_, ou j’ai de la _bouteille_, j’en profite !
Dans le langage courrant : _On n’a plus vingt ans / On a pris de l’age / On se fait vieux ou on commence à se faire vieux. / On a l’age d’être grand père…ou on l’est ! _
Quelques expressions avec vieux : _Vieux renard / Vieux loup de mer / Vieux c.. / Vieux singe auquel on n’apprend pas à faire la grimace. / le bon vieux temps_
Avec vieille : _Vieille peau / Vieille p… /_ ...Je crois bien que les insultes peuvent se dire indifféremment pour un homme ou pour une femme, il n'y a pas de privilège à ce niveau.
Il faut donc être un peu plus prudent avec l’usage de « _vieille_ » 

J’ai oublié _Les_ _vieilles marmites qui elles seules permettent de faire la bonne soupe_….c’est un compliment selon le contexte mais il n’est pas facile à placer !


----------



## Anna-chonger

J'ai l'impression d'avoir vu quelque part qu'on dit parfois "les vieux" pour dire ses parents, mais c'est possible que je me souviens mal...


----------



## Corsicum

Anna-chonger said:


> J'ai l'impression d'avoir vu quelque part qu'on dit parfois "les vieux" pour dire ses parents, mais c'est possible que je me souviens mal...


Oui, "les vieux"
_Hé oui ma petite vieille ! Hé bien mon vieux, ça alos !._


----------

